# The 16 year old Craigslist horse trainer. Can a 16 year old be a "real" trainer?



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm kind of torn on this one because I do know a 16 year old girl that does some training and she's actually really good at it. She doesn't have enough experience to finish a horse, or work with really problem horse, but she's pretty good at starting them.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm not going to say a thing. When I was 13 I had people asking me to break their horses. The first ones I took in were spoiled that other people had tried to break and failed. By 16, I had rented a barn and kept 4 horses in it in full time training -- while going to school. I finally transferred to night school and started training full-time.

This girl may be a real hand or a total fraud, but I was tall and lied about my age and had more horses to ride than I could handle. I had a pony rider license at the track before I turned 17 and was riding spoiled race horses. I had an assistant trainer's license by 18 and was gate schooling and fixing horses on the Stewards' List. I wish I could ride half as good now as I could when I was 16.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

agreed. at 15, i was training, mostly starting, multiple horses for people. or riding horses people were scared to. locally, i was know as 'the girl that would ride anything' shoot at 13, i started chilly as a 2 year old, and 9 years later shes competed, shown and placed in nearly every western event except cow events.

there are some people that just have it and are responsible enough to handle working with horses, even at a young age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't blame her for putting an ad up. If I'd had transportation at 16 I'd have had ads up for fixing problem horses. By 16 I had barn sour, broncs, rearers, kickers, etc that I'd fixed as long as the rider could continue with corrections or I worked with the horse long enough.
I had never started a horse, but I'm sure I could've, and still could without much, if any, help. I restarted all of those problem horses, I'm sure starting should be simpler than restarting and fixing bad habits along the way.

She could have made the ad more professional looking, but she's sixteen looking to make some money off her passion, can you really fault her for that? I'm really curious as to what you could say about this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

By the time I was old enough to climb on by myself and stick I had people throwing me on there's to break/train.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't guess I ever advertised. I always had horses lined up to ride. I have not trained for the public in over 15 years and can barely ride at all and I still have people asking me to ride horses for them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Her prices are probably reasonable and she goes out to the owner's premises. Nothing wrong with that, I am sure she's fine.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

While I wouldn't personally hire her, I don't see anything wrong with her trying. She could be a lot more professional, but I commend her for trying and even more if she gets clients. I'm 18 and occasionally post an ad when I'm feeling saucy for a groom or stable hand position :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope her parents have good insurance, since she is advertising she is opening herself and them up for major problems.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Personally what I'd do is not judge by the photos. She's fairly young so you really can't expect her ad to look any more professional than it does, mine would have looked the same, but i do give her kudos for trying. From what she says she sounds good, so I would try one lesson with her and watch to see exactly what so does in order to decide if she's good or not


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

should not be posting and critizing this girl. She has drive and ambition and is wanting to WORK . She sounds like she is an outstanding young lady.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Palomine, I wouldn't go off a picture with pointed back ears (obviously not pinned) to say the horse is unhappy. I had a mare I leased that never moved her ears forward from that position aside from 5 occasions in over a year of leasing her. To this day (saw her two weeks ago), her ears still sit like that, even if she's getting grain or something "happy".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like she's trying to get her feet wet in the horse world. We all start somewhere. 
]. I hope she has a great instructor that will move her forward.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I doubt she has an instructor. If she has real good natural timing and feel, She'll get there. The kind of people that are going to hire her are the ones that would be happy with a horse that went from point A to point B for them and did not stall out or try to buck them off. 

She is a long way from being a show rider or from riding show-bound horses at this stage. Most self-taught riders start out with starting colts and riding spoiled horses. The ones that have the ability and desire go for lessons and riding or trying to train for finish work later. That is how all of the self-taught riders that I have known have evolved. Many have more natural ability and 'feel' than those that have been privileged to have parents that paid for lessons and finished horses for their kids to ride.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I would LOVE to find a 16 year old that was just like me when I was 16 to ride my husbands gelding for about 30 days...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This is hard because like some others here I was schooling my ponies for competition and riding 'breakers' when I was young and broke my first horse by myself when I was 14 and had her in show classes by the end of the season but I did have an experienced family and people to fall back on every step of the way
The one thing I can say looking back is that I took way more risks as a rider than I would now because I just didn't see the dangers that a more mature person would.
I think it depends a lot on how much the young person has done in their riding life and what level they are working at


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel as if time is what makes a better trainer, starting out so young as most of us have, just makes for more experienced horseman in the long run. Personally I wouldn't take a horse to a 16 year old but if someone gives her a chance here and there, she will gain more and more experience. Give her a few more years and if she sticks with it she will probably attract a larger audience! The knowledge I gained from 14 when I got my first horse and now that I am 23 is just crazy! I went from knowing nothing to training for the public in 9 years, and I am still learning everyday from each horse I have the pleasure of working with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I was helping restart OTTBS at 15 1/2 and 16 under the guidance of a trainer if I needed her, and I think I did just fine. The three that I worked weren't going to be show horses, they just needed to learn to use their bodies for something other than galloping, and how to be respectful on the ground. One of the geldings that I restarted went on to be a great lesson horse for a few years until he got stomach cancer and died, another got it's basics from me and went on to compete HUS, and the other is an endurance mount. I messed up with them a few times and probably let the second gelding (freshly gelded when we got him) get away with more than he should have, but they all turned out decently, I think. I still help start and restart young horses (haven't taken on any problem horses yet though) from time to time and put lots of beginning rides on ponies that were meant for kids who need a stronger rider (I happen to be only 90 lb and 4'11 xD) and its a great way to keep me on my toes and earn a bit more money too.

If someone just wants a w-t-c horse and doesn't want to invest $1000 in training per month for their prospective grade trail horse, I see nothing wrong with that. And chances are, this girl can get their horse going good enough to do just that.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Many threads talk about the importance of contracts. I don't have a problem with a 16 year old, but remember you can't have a valid contract with one and consider your potential liability.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

For those who have contributed helpful information, thank you. Lets continue to keep this thread going in a positive manner.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I wouldn't give her my horse.

She isn't a legal adult and therefor can not sign a contract that would be accountable in a court room.

Second, kids are kids. They just are. I'd like someone who could be accountable for their actions (legal adult at least) and someone who has the maturity of an adult. 

I used to train as a kid and was pretty good at it, I think all of us who have trained as kids consider ourselves fairly good at it. But there are many qualities an experienced adult trainer has over a kid. If she's proven herself through the years and I needed a trainer 10 years down the line, I'd consider her. 

But I'm not going to give her one of my horses to prove herself on. I know...maybe I'm just rude and mean. But I'd like a knowledgable adult over a kid. Too many things can go wrong.

I applaud her enthusiasm and wish her the best of luck though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Times have changed. At that age insurance wasn't needed. If you did something and got hurt, you were to blame, no one else. Teenagers who seem to bounce when they come off seem to get the spoiled horses to get them from what they've become to what they can be, safe and fairly dependable.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

At 16 I thought I was going to set the horse training world on fire too 

Then after having my a$$ handed to me several times and some time I realized I wasn't as good as I thought. 
That can be a pivotal point, either you accept your not as good as you thought and go on to put in the time and learn, give up completely or go on thinking your the best and not make any money at it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Though it's a personal preference of mine to not use an outside trainer for my own horses, I wouldn't jump right to condemning her and saying "I'd never take my horse to her just because she's young".

I, like many others, started training for other folks when I was younger than her. Granted, I generally didn't ride anything too nasty and I didn't have the knowledge to do all the finishing work that I can do now, but I could turn out a sane mount that just about anyone could ride if they didn't need anything fancy. For most riders, that's just about what they need...a horse that they can catch out of the pasture, put their saddle on, mount up, and ride off without having to worry about getting kicked, bucked off, run off with, run over, etc.

Just, for example, this mare. She was one of the first "green" horses I ever worked. My Dad had put a handful of rides on her before he just handed me the reins and said "she's all yours". She would go, stop, and turn (most the time) when I started riding her. By the time she went home, I was loping circles, she'd seen about a million miles of trails, she'd been roped off of, and you can see she'd ride bareback...all with a calm demeaner and a level topline. I was about 12-13 at the time.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Sometimes a young rider is a good thing.....because they're young and still bounce!

My trainer knows a gal that she started using when she was around 15 for whenever a horse needs the bucks ridden out. She may not be a professional trainer or going to teach anything wonderful to your horse, but she's a good rider that isn't going to ruin any existing training and when a fight needs to be picked, she's all over picking that fight and wins every last time. The whole barn gathers 'round when they hear this gal is going to be riding someone's horse because you KNOW it's going to be one hell of a ride to watch. 

Not too many older folks that want to do that! They are well aware of their mortality and that it's well worth paying a good, inexpensive, young rider to ride out the nonsense.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Unfortunately I wouldn't hire her- because as a minor, the adult in the situation is responsible for their well being. If she's riding your horse under 'your supervision' you're liable, she can't legally sign her own waivers or contracts etc. and in this day and age even if SHE or her parents don't sue there's nothing saying her insurance company wont come after you. You're just not safe. That said I'd love to see younger riders working as 'assistant trainers' under people with insurance, learning as they go (AND hopefully learning the business side of things as well).


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i think its great a person starting younger..all the more knowledge for her!..wait till shes 30 and highly sucessful! due to starting young and getting knowlege!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I would hire a young person to put miles on and maybe teach some manners, but not necessarily to train professionally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coltrule (May 29, 2011)

I'm 17, n train horses...?? Of course I had help before, n always ask advice from horse people adults, when over a tough one, but, there is not set age for a horse Trainer, I know a 16 year old girl, who a better trainer, then most of the adults round here, and i'd trust her training my horse, over them lol


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

At 16, professional maturity is usually not a skill that person will have and that's important to the horse business. It's a lot more than horse sense that makes a trainer. It's professionalism, communication and general maturity.

This girl most likely needs to be an assistant until she get a bit older and able to be in business for herself. My assistant is 13 and she's worth her weight in gold. However, she trains, only certain horses, under my supervision (and I pay her). That way, it's my name on the line and I am responsible for her. It's works out better all the way around. I also won't let her work with complicated cases until I get the rough edges off.

With age comes wisdom and young riders need someone to guide them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

A 16 yr old whom has shown, ridden, had training for many years, could be capable of training a horse. A contract could be made, but it would need with the Parents or Guardians of the 16 yr old . i rode peoples horses for them when i was 16, I did not advertise as a trainer, they were jsut neighbors horses, some had never been saddled etc. i also ran a small boarding stable at age 16 . I hit the ground many times, which is probably why I am a wreck now..lol.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Exactly...there needs to be an adult running the operation.


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so conflicted with what I want to say... I trained my first horse when i was 12. I had been riding 3 years and the gelding wanted nothing more to trample me. We worked as a team and he became a beautiful lesson horse. By 16, I trained a wild and abused mare to be an amazingly talented low rated show pony and school pony. She was beaten with 2 by 4s by the time i met her, but i was able to work through it.

I feel as long as she has 2 backup plans, she's fine. My back up was well planned and plan D was calling my boss and asking his advice. One backup is great, 2 is safe, 3 is responsible. Also knowing when to say no. I got over my head at 17 with 3 unbroke fjords. I recommended another trainer for the two older ones and I worked with the abused younger one.

It's all about knowing your boundaries as a younger person.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I quit starting our youngsters when I got older and the ground got harder. The last colt we sent to our professional trainer the fee was $850.00 for 30 days. Lot of money but they are very good.

When it came time for my freebie colt to be trained, I just couldn't see putting that kind of money into a free horse. Our farriers 16 year old son was wanting to get into training. He'd spent the previous summer working with another trainer in the area and felt he was ready to try some on his own. $300.00 for 30 rides (not days) and I furnished his feed and hay. He ended up having Cutter closer to 45 days and I offered him more money since he had him so long which he refused. 

While Cutter wasn't quite as polished as the professional trainer would have had him I was quite happy with the job the young man did. Since the family goes trail riding pretty much every weekend, once he got Cutter going he went with them so was exposed to way more things than he would have been at the other place. The other thing I liked was that Cutter didn't come home worn out since he had days off during his training time. 

I would recommend him to anyone that just wanted a youngster started and was capable of doing the fine tuning themselves.


----------



## Elphie (Jul 16, 2013)

It doesn't matter how good of a rider she is at 16 no insurance company is going to insure her as a trainer so she is a liability to anyone who lets her on their property to come train horses or teach lessons. I personally was breaking ponies for my trainer when I was 14 as a working student, but the liability rested on her insurance and it was done on her farm with her help. I personally would not hire a teenager as a trainer, an assistant or working student position is appropriate in my opinion.


----------



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

Well, considering I am 17 I may be a little biased, but I'm glad there are people out there who are willing to give younger people a chance. It's hard to gain a lot of experience when people are worried you're going to ruin their horses just because you're young. I have been riding since I was 4 and have wanted to train horses since I was 11. I have worked with literally every horse I can get my hands on. I've been lucky that there are a lot of people at my barn who have seen what I've accomplished with my own horse and others I've worked with and are willing to let me work with their horses. Without people like that to help you get started, you can never become a good trainer. You need the experience and you only get that through working with many many horses. I don't think I could finish a horse by myself but I've started 2 and have worked with several problem horses. I always go right to one of my trainers if I come across something I don't know how to handle but working with a horse on my own has allowed me to learn more than always working under the supervision of a trainer. Have I messed up a few horses? I'm sure I have but I'm sure everyone has at some point. And having to fix a problem you create in a horse is a great learning experience, too. I'm proud of the horses I've worked with and I'm so thankful I've had people who have trusted me enough to give me the opportunity to prove myself.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

In my opinion, someone at 16 who has been riding/showing for awhile could train a horse fine.

Now I'm 17 (as of July 8th) and I've been riding for about 5 years, very inconsistently up until this past year. I learned to ride at about 9, on a neighbor's roping horse. He taught me just about everything I know. I observed/assisted with the starting of two 3 year olds. 

I stopped riding when we moved until I got my own horse at age 12. A 19 year old mare named Blue. She rode well, but was stubborn at times. She WOULD NOT load in a trailer, and WOULD NOT take a bit. But I did improve her other ground manners a ton. 

While I was boarding her, the barn owner had me train his 2.5 year old Paint. He was physically disabled, so basically he would coach me and I did all the physical work. She was horrid when I started with her. Pushy, mean, impatient, she bit when she wasn't happy, she reared. 

Once I was done, she was walking/stopping/backing when I did. (in hand/halter) she would stand tied patiently, pick up all her feet, and load in a trailer like a happy camper. No more biting anyone. I also did her first saddling, and first 5 rides before we moved. For Blue, we paid $250 and sold her for $500.

After we sold Blue, I didn't get another horse until I was 14. We bought a mare named Sonya, she was a 6 year old brood mare who was halter broke only. I was told that she'd been exposed to a stallion but we never thought she was pregnant.

When I got her, she didn't tie (broke about 6 halter/leads and ripped a bolted ring out of out telephone pole.) She didn't bathe, didn't fly spray, didn't pick up her feet, and dispised the dreaded winter blanket.

By the time we sold her (about a year later) she trailered, tied, didn't spook at anything, loved bathes, and was green broke to walk/trot/back, she crossed water and was basically bombproof. (never loped though, she dropped a baby before I could get that far) 

About 8 months after I bought her, she had Lakota. I completely trained him myself, and he would do anything. Walk/trot in hand, I could move any inch of his body, I could lay him down, bathe, flyspray, clip his ears with clippers, put a tarp over his head, cross water, ANYTHING. 

Once Lakota was weaned, I traded Sonya for a mare named Sadie. Although she rode, she was a hot mess. She was barrel raced, and that was the only time she was saddled. So anytime I rode, it was all I could do to keep her trotting. She was also very pushy and impatient on the ground. I had her also for a year, and she left great. She walked calmly, would stand ground tied forever, she was great. And her manners were great. 

I was forced to sell her and Lakota when we moved. So out of a $175 brood mare, I sold Sadie for $600 and Lakota as a yearling for $300. 

My most recent baby to work with was a 4 year old with 30 rides. But all I did with him was lope him for the first time (he wasn't mine and she was scared to lope)

Aaaanyway, sorry for the novel! With my riding, I feel confident enough to take on a problem horse or even start a baby. I don't think I've had enough professional riding to finish one though. Ground work? Oh hell yeah, I'm very confident on the ground.

Point being, experience is more important than age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't wade through all of the comments but generally agree with those indicating a 16 yr old be responsible for training a horse on their own. They are still minors by the laws of the US and while they may be able to enter into a contract with parental permission, I would hesitate to hire one that is on their own.

The girl needs to get in with a qualified adult trainer and learn the ropes, so to speak so she is ready when she turns 18 (or later) to go out on her own. A qualified and experienced trainer will be able to give her that maturity, communication ability, more concrete confidence and simple "presence" to be successful.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> When it came time for my freebie colt to be trained, I just couldn't see putting that kind of money into a free horse. Our farriers 16 year old son was wanting to get into training. He'd spent the previous summer working with another trainer in the area and felt he was ready to try some on his own. $300.00 for 30 rides (not days) and I furnished his feed and hay. He ended up having Cutter closer to 45 days and I offered him more money since he had him so long which he refused.
> 
> While Cutter wasn't quite as polished as the professional trainer would have had him I was quite happy with the job the young man did. Since the family goes trail riding pretty much every weekend, once he got Cutter going he went with them so was exposed to way more things than he would have been at the other place. The other thing I liked was that Cutter didn't come home worn out since he had days off during his training time.
> 
> I would recommend him to anyone that just wanted a youngster started and was capable of doing the fine tuning themselves.


I think the difference here though is that you knew the teen and his father which means you had some level of open communication and common knowledge. There was also already some knowledge of his abilities and level of maturity. 

From the responses I saw the girl is an unknown in the horse training area. Given the response back from Craig's List I would also have a concern as to her safety as well...16 and she had posted pics online on an unsecured board? While the pics may have been innocent enough, too many out there are just plain sick.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Do I think a 16 year old could train a horse? Yes, I'm sure they can. But there is a huge difference between taking on your own horses or the horse of a family friend and putting training on it vs. getting out there and advertising yourself as a trainer taking on clients. I'm not going to say its impossible, but I would think it would be beyond the maturity and experience level of most sixteen year olds. 

So, no, I would not hire a teenager to train my horse off a craigslist ad. Then again, I don't think I would hire an older trainer based off a craigslist ad either. When I was investigating a possible trainer I went to other local horse people and asked them who they suggested and why. Now if a teenager's name came up from several people as a good canidate for the type of training I was looking for, I might consider it. But that shows they are already building a name in the community.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I will throw something in the Mix

16 Year Old with 4 years training experience and 10 years riding experience.

30 Year Old with 1 year training experience and 2 years riding experience.

Who is the Better Trainer ????

:lol::lol::lol:

.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Can a 16 yo be a "real" trainer? Of course. Would I use a 16 as a trainer? Probably not as I would want someone who is proven in the discipline I want to compete in, so would look for some with years of experience and success in that field. I don't know of any 16 yo who fit that bill. But, if I wanted someone to condition the horse without do any additional _training_ on it, I would try a 16 yo. But many find it hard NOT to do additional training on a horse, LOL.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am 15 and my mom wants me to take over to be the horse 4-h leader when riding and working with horses.
I got a job training some peoples horses - she wants me to train at least 5 of them.
I am not the best - but I guess that if people want me to train their horses then I ought to be pretty good.
I am not asking for jobs or putting up any ads. My mom was talking to some people and she said "hey, let my daughter try." That is the whole story I know behind it - but I am sure there is more to it than just that! hehe.
I don't think you could be a professional trainer at 15 or 16 or around there. You can be pretty good - but most likely not a pro.


----------



## horseperson4 (Aug 12, 2012)

I think a 16 year old can be a trainer but it wouldn't be very worthwhile... You'll lose your junior status if you start getting paid to train or ride horses. I do think a 16 year old can train though for sure... I'm currently 16 and I have trained at least 5 horses/ponies at this point and sold them all... but I did that for free!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Depends on what kind of training. I was a much better rider and had a much better seat at 16 and had more courage then I do now.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> I will throw something in the Mix
> 
> ...


Neither . A 16yr old with 4 yrs training experience... so s/he started being a trainer at 12? U-huh. And no matter how talented you are, or whether you ride every day, two years of riding experience does not make the cut to be a trainer. I honestly have no clue why so many people are so anxious to get on a young horse and "train" it rather than becoming really good riders first. Probably cause it's harder work and has less showoff-potential.

I'd gladly let a talented 16 yr old ride my horse in training with someone experienced and proven in the discipline by her/his side. There are many 16 yr olds that ride better than me. However, I wouldn't let a 16 yr old make training decisions for my horse on his/her own though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I started teaching beginner riding lessons at age 16. I taught six to eight-year-old kids to walk, trot, tack up, and generally be safe around horses. Most of my kids stayed on a lunge line and only steered at a walk. I wasn't teaching but three/four lessons a week, so the BO paid me under the table. 

At that age, I was also paid under the table to put miles on other people's horses. All safe horses. Maybe a little spoiled, but certainly not problems. I competed a couple of horses, but wasn't paid for it. I did all the training on my green four-year-old myself, and took informal "lessons" from a lady who just moved to our area. See, I hadn't had a "formal" lesson since I was 15. I mostly figured everything out myself -- with the help of books and wonderful horse people around me. 

Fast forward. I just turned 18, and I suppose I've voided amateur status. I teach riding lessons four days a week, and train outside horses another two days. All in all, I work around 25 hours a week. I'm a senior in high school.

I'm mostly in demand because I'm five feet tall and can tune up spoiled children's ponies. :lol: I've had a lot of success in the CTR circuit. People like me to train their trail horses. I'm good with gaited horses as well, which is much in demand around here. 

Even though I'm technically not an amateur, I don't advertise myself as a trainer. If someone comes to me, great. But I don't put myself out there. The BO handles the marketing, fiances, legal stuff, etc of running a lesson barn. I show up and teach. That's the way it should be. Because I will be the first to admit I am not smart, mature, or experienced enough to handle that aspect of business. 

What I'm saying is... If there are any 16-year-old trainers out there... They don't need to go it alone. I consider myself exceptionally mature and fairly skilled for my age. Mature enough to know that going it alone is over my head. Any 16-year-old who trains my horses (hypothetically!) will be under the direction of an adult who manages legal problems and the business aspect. Because insurance? Contracts? All over my head. I have adults for that. :wink: This 16 should ideally have a more experienced adult guiding them and supervising their training attempts.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

horseperson4 said:


> I think a 16 year old can be a trainer but it wouldn't be very worthwhile... You'll lose your junior status if you start getting paid to train or ride horses. I do think a 16 year old can train though for sure... I'm currently 16 and I have trained at least 5 horses/ponies at this point and sold them all... but I did that for free!


You are from Florida, so the USEF rules apply to your statement for competition purposes. Junior status depends on age only. A Junior is an individual who has not reached his or hers 18th birthday on December 1st of the current competition year. Accepting remuneration is legal for Junior riders.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I just paid a 16 yr old $60 to give my daughter a lesson. She's a great rider and did a great job communicating with both the horse and my daughter. They both got on the correct lead with no blood or tears. Smart, sweet little kid. Rides eventing and barrels. Not much for words but what she does say is clear, concise and works. I'd love to get in with HER eventing trainer. But having happy, healthy horses and kids is #1 in my book. Everything else is just gravy.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't think age matters. I base my decisions on maturity, ability, experience etc.. 

As far as being liable goes, I think It depends on the state your in, if you have medicaid, insurance, and if your parents sign something saying you aren't liable for any mishaps. I think It would be perfectly fine hiring a teenager for certain jobs. When I was 16 I generally rode green horses, giving them more miles under the saddle, teaching them to neck rein, working with them on there fears, etc. I did everything except the first ride. Last Year when I was 17 My hand was broken while training a horse. I didn't go after the owner because I knew the risk when I got involved, but I had a good insurance policy and as soon as my hand healed I was back on green horses. So in my opinion it all depends on what the 16 year old is like. I use teens for the first ride, generally older trainers fear hitting the ground more, and younger trainers are cheaper and usually fearless. However, I don't think I would let a 16 year old train my show horses.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I retrained some real knotheads at 16. No one carried insurance as everyone assumed that by being around large animals someone sooner or later would get hurt. This way there was no one to blame but myself and no one twisted my arm to make me get on. And that's the way the Canadian judges saw it. I also put some nice w/t/c on those knotheads.


----------

